# Sharknado 3: The Threequel!



## Explorer (Jan 18, 2015)

Ian Ziering, Tara Reid Sign On for &#8216;Sharknado 3,&#8217; Set for July Premiere on Syfy - Speakeasy - WSJ

In case you haven't seen either of the first two, here's a still from "Sharknado 2: The Second One". 







I'm in!


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 21, 2015)

I still haven't watched either, but the fact that Ian and Tara have careers again because of movies that are intentionally so over the top and campy makes me smile.


----------



## SKoG (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll watch it, but I'm more of a Sharktopus fan.


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2015)

The original was fine, and I can understand a sequel but part three?

That's just jumping the shark.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 22, 2015)

In Soviet Russia, shark jumps you!


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2015)

Guys, it's 2015, can we quit pretending like Sharknado and Sharknado 2 are good movies?

Please?


----------



## Explorer (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't think you can say that a lot of people don't find them enjoyable.

Unless you've found some kind of "good movies and music" rubric which manages to show how metalobjectively has as wide an appeal as the most popular music, I don't think you can argue about how others are wrong in their tastes. 

Not grounded in reality, not dealing with serious or realistic issues, an appeal to a lowest common denominator, all flash and no substance... that are all criticism of the sort I've heard leveled at both movies like Sharknado and at metal.


----------



## Jarmake (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been waiting for a correct mood for watching the second one. The first one was great, just like sharktopus, megashark vs. giant octopus etc. were.


----------



## Grief (Feb 4, 2015)

SKoG said:


> I'll watch it, but I'm more of a Sharktopus fan.



My son was such a massive fan of Sharktopus when he was 3. As he was just learning about animals he pretty much thought that a sharktopus was a real thing. We watched that film literally every day for months.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jarmake said:


> I've been waiting for a correct mood for watching the second one. The first one was great, just like sharktopus, megashark vs. giant octopus etc. were.



I know this is an old thread but the first half of "2" is a absolutely one of the funniest things I've ever seen. 

Can't wait for 3.


----------



## okeshnhe (Mar 9, 2015)

that are all criticism of the sort I've heard leveled at both movies like Sharknado and at metal.


----------



## Edika (Mar 9, 2015)

Haven't watched any of the movies and I only know of Sharknado thanks to Colbert. I'm not sure if I'll watch them, maybe if I'm in the mood for a good laugh.

But on thing I'll say is that the screen caption posted by Explore shows the potential for a killer game or at least DC or mod for a game!


----------



## SKoG (May 9, 2015)

Screw Sharknado. 

New Sharktopus hype!

Sharktopus vs Whalewolf coming next month, starring Casper Van Dien


----------



## pushpull7 (May 10, 2015)

3 is coming up sooner than you think! Won't be long until July is here


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 10, 2015)

We can get a Sharknado 3, but no Street Sharks? Pssshhh....


----------



## SKoG (Jul 4, 2015)

Trailer for the new Sharktopus movie is here. 
It looks like they made it a comedy. 
Not sure what to think.


----------

